# Putnam County (Eatonton) GA Members Needed!



## jkd4978 (Feb 5, 2009)

-705 Acres

-Dues are $800

-Pin in and out system

-Has a great deer and turkey population

-Lots of food plots

-Roads are in good condition(no 4wheel drive needed)

-We have tractors for clearing and taking care of plots

-Kids under 16 hunt for free

-Based on 12 members 

Below are a few pictures of some of our recent bucks harvested!

Email me at     alldayfishing@gmail.com
         alldayfishing.com


----------



## Killer41 (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## cayden (Feb 5, 2009)

*Club*

When you say u pick your own area,does that mean what is left over after previous members spot.


----------



## SFLRICK (Feb 5, 2009)

How many members do you have in total? How large is an area that is reserved per member?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2009)

Where is the land in putnam county?


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 15, 2009)

*open spots?*

Do you have any spot left?

Thanks


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 26, 2009)

Any posibility in a "rabbit only" membership after deer season goes out?

Im fairly familiar with the area (a buddy hunts real close to there (hang em high H.C.)).


----------



## Davans (Mar 12, 2009)

Killer41 said:


> The buck in my avatar was taken on this property, here are some more
> 
> The buck in your aviatar looks like a fish..........


----------



## Killer41 (Mar 25, 2009)

Davans said:


> Killer41 said:
> 
> 
> > The buck in my avatar was taken on this property, here are some more
> ...


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 27, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> Any posibility in a "rabbit only" membership after deer season goes out?
> 
> Im fairly familiar with the area (a buddy hunts real close to there (hang em high H.C.)).



I assume that means no 

Good luck to ya


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 4, 2009)

did chris mount that first deer?


----------



## dad238 (Apr 10, 2009)

are you family oreinted i am looking for a place to hunt with my 8 yr. old son and where in putnam is the club located? if you can give a road name or just how far from eatonton would be fine. what kind of stands are on the property box stands, ladder, or do we need to supply our own? what kind of a system do you have for picking hunting spots is it first come on the days that you hunt? thanks for any info.


----------



## jonboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Where is it located and does anyone turkey hunt it?


----------



## rebelbuckhunter (May 11, 2009)

hey man send me a pm about this land or give me yer number so i can give you a call


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 12, 2009)

pm sent>>


----------



## duke13 (Jul 6, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## GAHunterz (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Interested: Pm/email/phone
Gahunterz@hotmail.com
770-653-7636
Thx Mel


----------

